# Mandatory Intro



## Naia’sMom (May 21, 2021)

Hello, new cat mommy here. My youngest and the cat were born the exact same day (a year ago). The kitty is an American shorthair Tortie. Her name is Naia and I love her so much, it’s crazy. This little kitty has already cost us over 3 grand, and we adopted her for $20. She is a really good cat. She is patient with our young children, and lets me scratch her tummy. She waits outside the shower for me, and gives me kisses. I love her so much!!! I was never a cat person but I am now!!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Naia is beautiful! She is blessed to have you! I wasn't a cat person either until I adopted my first cat. That's usually how it goes.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

That's the thing about cats. It happens often that a non-cat person starts living with a cat and before long they love cats. Or they love one they have, at any rate.

I think Naia is a beautiful name.


----------

